# Ramlin Stainless Steel Axle Questions



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I have had one for about 2 years. Caimen on Ramlin trailer. I do dry launch. Yes the trailer does not flex the torsion bar very much. I am not sure how rough it is on boat hull as it does flex some. They told me to check inner seals for leaks and it has oil bath lubrication.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

backcast said:


> I have had one for about 2 years. Caimen on Ramlin trailer. I do dry launch. Yes the trailer does not flex the torsion bar very much. I am not sure how rough it is on boat hull as it does flex some. They told me to check inner seals for leaks and it has oil bath lubrication.


After talking to Paul at Ramlin he said they are using the "maintenance free" hubs. Is that what you have? Any issues there?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes on maintenance free. So far no problems with axle.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

backcast said:


> Yes on maintenance free. So far no problems with axle.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Ask your boat builder.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

No issues with the stainless axle on the Ramlin my Vantage sits on. Don't notice any difference in ride quality.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

My BT Micro rides on a 2020 Ramlin, stainless axle, MF hubs. IMO rides great, no vibration, I pulled the caps on the MF hubs when I went to Flamingo not long ago and grease looks good.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Not what you asked but I'm going to throw this out there for anyone else that may be interested in stainless and aluminum non-corrosive axles

Rolls Axle has all-aluminum 3,500lb axles but can set up their spring suspension using different densities of urethane blocks. On my 21' boat, my tandem-axle trailer's suspension is currently set-up for 2,100 lbs per axle (4,200 total) even though there are 7,000lb weight capacities of axles, spindles, hubs, and tires under the trailer.

This was done to provide an overbuilt trailer for long highway trips without the harsh ride. If I wanted to change the weight capacity of the trailer, all I have to do is switch out the urethane blocks for more dense ones.

One of those 3500lb axles set-up for 2,100 lbs work work fine. Although, I do believe a torsion axle has a little more suspension travel by design so I'm not sure if a 3,500 torsion axle vs a 2,100 lb rated spring gives a better ride for a skiff.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats the cost of them axles? And do they make them for other brands of trailers?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Rookiemistake said:


> Whats the cost of them axles? And do they make them for other brands of trailers?


I don't know if you're asking about Ramlin stainless or Rolls aluminum, but Rolls will retrofit their axles to other trailers but I don't know what the price would be. I have an idea but it would be best to call.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

My blue rock is due for an axle


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Rookiemistake said:


> Whats the cost of them axles? And do they make them for other brands of trailers?


Yes they can make the axle for most trailers. That’s what I’m doing. You have to send in all the specs to them


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

ElLobo said:


> Yes they can make the axle for most trailers. That’s what I’m doing. You have to send in all the specs to them


What trailer do you have and Whats the price for yours?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Rookiemistake said:


> What trailer do you have and Whats the price for yours?


I’ve got a custom built aluminum one that was a copy of the original galvanized Ramlin trailer my boat came with. I should have my axle pricing today.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine cost $500+. The first axle did not fit. Second axle the shop was able to shim it to fit. I sent Ramlin a picture of the trailer sticker with model number. So far so good!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Stainless on an HB. No issues so far. Hasn't been a year yet.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have one on my Biscayne. Rides as good as the non-stainless. They are not oil bath. Mine slung some grease in the first couple months of having it. Ram-lin sent new seals and bearings but I didnt replace as it wasnt much grease and I watch them very close. I do not dry launch and all is good so far and it is a year old. Also, if you do knock the red cap off to do anything to them be aware there is no zerk fitting. Ive considered adding a zerk and going back to the Kodiak clear caps on my previous Ram-Lins


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Just got my quote. It’s not cheap but hopefully this is the last axle I’ll need for a LONG time.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I was quoted $900 for a Ramblin stainless axles for my skiff. thats not including shipping. I can almost buy a new trailer for that price. Not sure if stainless is worth it on a torsion axle. The torsion part has gone out before the rust affected my as 2 axles. I am searching pretty hard for a 2500# v-bend custom sized axle right now. Its very hard to find right now.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I was quoted $900 for a Ramblin stainless axles for my skiff. thats not including shipping. I can almost buy a new trailer for that price. Not sure if stainless is worth it on a torsion axle. The torsion part has gone out before the rust affected my as 2 axles. I am searching pretty hard for a 2500# v-bend custom sized axle right now. Its very hard to find right now.


Where are you buying a new trailer for anywhere close to $900? Tires alone are $300.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> Where are you buying a new trailer for anywhere close to $900? Tires alone are $300.


Yeah a new Ramlin Trailer is at least $4500


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I’m trying to figure out a new torsion axle for my 2010 Ramlin trailer that the Lostmen sits on. I just sent Ramlin an email today and called Dexter which resulted in a brief conversation with a Lady on the phone who told me I need to get a serial number off the axle, then contact a dealer. The torsion part on my axle is what when out as well, otherwise the axle looks fine.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Half Shell said:


> Where are you buying a new trailer for anywhere close to $900? Tires alone are $300.


it wouldn’t be a ramblin, but you can get small trailer for 1500$.

900 is absurd for an axle. That’s all I’m saying.

you can even convert to a spring axles for under 600.
I’m waiting on a few quotes back from a few different vendors, I’ll post what I am quoted.
If anyone else finds a good deal, please post as well.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

$900 isn't absurd for something I expect to last me the next decade


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

POCtied said:


> $900 isn't absurd for something I expect to last me the next decade


Right, I hope it lasts a decade or longer. They also warranty it for 3 years but I can’t imagine a stainless axle will need to be replaced for a very long time. I have stainless components on my boat that are 17 years old and still look new.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

ElLobo said:


> Right, I hope it lasts a decade or longer. They also warranty it for 3 years but I can’t imagine a stainless axle will need to be replaced for a very long time. I have stainless components on my boat that are 17 years old and still look new.


my galvanized axle lasted 15, but it’s the rubber in the axles that goes out well before the axle rust. At least in my case.

I wish they were rebuildable. And maybe they are if you go to the right company.


----------



## CAnderson (Aug 19, 2020)

Dealing with this same situation for my HB Whip Pro. I have the OG 2002 galvanized Ramlin under mine. OEM replacement is around $544 and coming from Dexter I believe, $622 for the stainless maintenance free from Ramlin (with captain discount). I’m opting for the OEM Dexter due to price and I rarely dunk my trailer. More importantly, I would have to cut my trailer frame to accommodate the bracket for the stainless axle. Not sure how the ride quality would be with the stainless axle on a lighter skiff but Ramlin’s using the 3500lb axles on new HB trailers so I’m sure it would negligible IMO. If I didn’t have to modify my frame I would go stainless as well.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

JSFalcon said:


> No issues with the stainless axle on the Ramlin my Vantage sits on. Don't notice any difference in ride quality.


Same. But our boats are a bit heavier than a Whipray!


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I just picked up my stainless axle from Ramlin on Thursday 7-7-22. Some things I learned while I was there talking with Paul: Ramlin makes the axles in house using a hydraulic press. They use 14in rubber inserts in the axle, the “maintenance free” hub has lithium based grease in it and the thinking is just like our vehicles, we don’t ever grease those bearings. If something were to go wrong with the hub, a regular hub will still fit. The spindles are replaceable. In order to retro-fit the axle on an older Ramlin trailer (mine is a 2010) a 1 1/4in notch needs to be cut out of the old axle bracket at the rear side of the trailer, and the mounting holes may need “wallered“ out. New mounting hardware is included. The torsion arm angle is 22 degrees or 10 degrees typically, and it‘s easily adjustable with just one bolt. It has a 3 year warranty and if something goes wrong, just call Ramlin. People that have been using the axle say the trailer pulls like a dream, and they don’t even notice it being pulled. Even on the lighter boats, there doesn’t seem to be any issue with the #3500 axle.

I’m planning on taking some pics during the install process and of the different parts of the axle. First impression of the axle is that it’s seriously beefy and very nice, and heavy. I called Dexter twice and dealing with Ramlin was a much better experience. The best way to get a hold of Paul is by email at [email protected], but if you call the parts number, he may be sitting at the desk and will answer. Phone number is 407-851-1145


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

UPDATE: Very pleased with Ramlin Service. From first contact to delivery of a custom fabbed axle with shipping from Orlando to Charleston took 9 business days! Highly recommend Paul and the good folks at Ramlin!


----------

